# Making a hill



## Gnatfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello

Does anyone know how to go about making a hill like the one in this picture?

Thanks

Gnatfish


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Besides just manually creating the hill with extra substrate, you can take slate rocks, and terrace the slope with offsetting slate pieces.

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you have cory cats in the tank, or any other digging fish, they will level out almost any hill you create. Once the bits of substrate are disturbed they try to roll downhill. In fact, just water currents tend to level out a hill, or in extreme cases, the currents can form a hill. This is with my substrate, which is pretty lightweight, but I recall the same happening with other, much heavier substrates. I always wonder how aquascapers keep hills intact very long without using something to glue the substrate bits together.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

I have used ladies tights cut into smaller sizes, filled with substrate and tied the ends, a bit like a sausage type shape, this can form the basis for any size or shape hill you like and will never collapse level out etc, if you use several of these (only 6-8-10 inches long is plenty) you can make quite intricate shapes and layers, just cover with a layer of substrate to hide the ties, stockings etc. yep i can hear the giggles right now at the suggestion but it works well and is harmless to the tank inhabitants.


----------



## Gnatfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey thanks for the advice

John N: Thanks for the advice, but it seems the first idea doesn't work.

hoppycalif: Thanks for the warning. 

Zig: What a great idea!  I'll definitely try this. I was going to put different gravel over the top anyway so it sounds perfect  I have lots of pea gravel i could do it with as well.


----------

